# Why is my model looking short?



## thapapawan (Jan 5, 2017)

I need help with making my model look tall. I have seen so many images of girls with 5 feet look taller and leaner. Whenever I shoot with any angle (eye level, waist level, lens tilt) all the models look shorter even they are 5'8". I use Sigma Art 50mm | Canon 5DMiii. 

Is it about focal length/distance or do I always have to crouch down to the ground level?

Please help!


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 5, 2017)

Show us photos.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

Keep the back of the camera parallel with the subject, and at lower level than their eye-level, and lower than your normal eye-level.

If you shoot with a short-ish lens, like a 50mm, and you stand up straight and tall, you will be angling the camera downward a few degrees, espcially, especially on a 5-foot-tal person!!!, and your standing model will have a_ larger upper body_ and a _smaller waist-to-feet _appearance. This becomes worse, and worse, and worse, the shorter the focal length used, and the closer the camera is positioned to the person.

A huge number of people do not understand this camera-handling fundamental, and shoot lots of things like wedding formals, groups, and so on, with the camera at THEIR EYE-level...which leads to this *not-quite-optimal rendering* of people.

We had some photo examples of this posted the day before yesterday. As Ysarex asks: show us photos.

You might very well be shooting from too close to the person, which can render unflattering perspective. Perspective is based on camera-to-subject distance.


----------

